# Joseph Caryl on the sure covenant in Christ’s blood



## Reformed Covenanter (May 11, 2021)

The Covenant which God makes with man is a _sure Covenant._ Hence called a _Covenant of Salt, Numb._ 18. 19. Because Salt preserves from perishing and putrefaction. The Covenant of God with man about temporal things is called a _Covenant of Salt, and a Covenant for ever,_ 2 _Chron._ 15. 3.

For though his Covenant about temporal things (as all temporals must) hath an end of termination, yet it hath no end of corruption; time will conclude it, but time cannot violate it. But as for his Covenant about eternal things, that, like eternity knows not only no end of corruption, but none of termination.

_Although my House_ (saith gasping _David) be not so with God, yet be hath made with me an everlasting Covenant, ordered in all things and sure: for this is all my salvation and all my desire, although he make it not to grow,_ 2 _Sam._ 23. 5. And what is it that makes the Covenant of God with man thus sure? _Sure_ not only in it self, but (as the Apostle speaks) _to all the seed, Rom_ 5. 16. Is it not this, because it hath a strong foundation, a double, impregnable foundation? First, _his own free grace._ Secondly, _the blood of Christ;_ which is therefore also called, _the blood of the Covenant, Heb._ 10. 29. Because of _all this,_ this All, which hath an infinity in it, The Lord God hath made with us a sure Covenant.

For the reference, see Joseph Caryl on the sure covenant in Christ’s blood.


----------

